#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  NL man zoekt Marokkaanse dame

## Daniel071

Salam dame!

Leuk dat je op mijn berichtje hebt geklikt. Wat ik zoek? Een Marokkaanse dame voor een serieuze relatie/huwelijk. Kinderen vind ik geen bezwaar, ik heb ze zelf niet. Verder vind ik wederzijds respect, eerlijkheid, vertrouwen en zorgzaam belangrijk in een relatie. En humor ook... lachen is gezond😃

Oh ja ik ben een NL man van 41jr, 1m70 uit Leiden.

Hopelijk ontmoet ik je snel 😉

----------


## Nadiya1234

Hai,

Wat leuk dat ik jou hier tref. Ik heb een onwijs mooie, slimme, praktiserende, ambiteuze en super lieve zus die ik een hele leuke man gun! Dus ben jij op zoek naar de ideale droomvrouw dan ben je bij haar aan de juisye adres!

Veel liefs,

Nadiya

----------


## Daniel071

> Hai,
> 
> Wat leuk dat ik jou hier tref. Ik heb een onwijs mooie, slimme, praktiserende, ambiteuze en super lieve zus die ik een hele leuke man gun! Dus ben jij op zoek naar de ideale droomvrouw dan ben je bij haar aan de juisye adres!
> 
> Veel liefs,
> 
> Nadiya


Hoi Nadiya,
wat leuk dat je me een reactie hebt gestuurd! Ik zou graag meer willen weten en met jouw zus in contact komen.
groetjes

----------


## Nicedutchguy

Hi..alles goed. Ik ben een serieuze 34 jarige NL man..interesse?

----------


## Daniel071

> Hi..alles goed. Ik ben een serieuze 34 jarige NL man..interesse?


Even zelf een oproep aanmaken! Er brutaal om dat hier te doen.

----------


## Daniel071

nog steeds op zoek

----------


## naadia

Hi stuur me even een beticht

----------


## naadia

Stuur me een berichtje

----------

